
'World's most frustrating' tongue twister - poissonpie
http://www.itv.com/news/update/2013-12-04/worlds-most-frustrating-tongue-twister-revealed/
======
markyc
shelly sells seashells by the sea shore. the shells she sells are seashells
i'm sure

/meh - not a native speaker :D

------
dddddannyyyyy
red leather yellow leather red leather yellow leather red leather yellow
leather

------
thenerdfiles
Fairly trivial to say 10 times fast.

I'm disappointed.

